# Hald e NTFS

## 5800

Buondì,

Innanzi tutto ciao a tutti quanti.. I'm 5800..  :Smile: 

Vorrei porre alla vostra attenzione alcuni problemucci che non riesco a risolvere con Gentoo 2008.0 ~x86

2) hald e NTFS

Ho installato ntfs-3g e fuse però non mi montano automaticamente l'hd in NTFS, soluzioni? Devo dire che una volta mentre provavo a riavviare hald è comparsa sul Desk l'icona del dispositivo NTFS, ho gridato al miracolo subito ma dopo il riavvio del sistema non voleva più saperne di partire. Al momento ho aggiungo una righetta in fstab e creato un collegamento alla directory in /mnt sul desk. Ma vorrei riuscir a far funzionare anche il mount automatico tramite hal.

---> sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

---> sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1

---> sys-fs/udev-135-r3

---> sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.5012

---> sys-fs/fuse-2.7.3

Altri dati utili? Soluzioni ai problemi? insulti?

Tutto è ben accetto...  :Very Happy: 

Grazie.

----------

## Ic3M4n

con che flag use hai compilato hal? la flag use disk-partition è abilitata o no?

----------

## 5800

Ho provato sia con la flag use disk-partition che senza...

----------

## riverdragon

La USE disk-partition di hal serve solo per tirare dietro gparted (e eventualmente fare dei ridimensionamenti di partizioni); per evitare errori stupidi: il disco non è montato o non si vede l'icona sul desktop? In fstab io ho questa riga

```
/dev/sda1       /media/win      ntfs-3g         auto,user,quiet,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8,noatime,nodiratime,shortname=winnt    0 0
```

----------

## 5800

L'harddisk non è montato automaticamente tramite hal e via dicendo... 

Al momento attuale lo monto come te tramite fstab e ho creato un collegamento sul desktop alla cartella in cui lo monto...

Però vorrei si montasse automaticamente as well as se inserissi una penna NTFS nell'usb..  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Sei sicuro che hald non si schianta?

----------

## 5800

Se inserisco un HDD esterno o una penna usb che non sia NTFS funziona.. as well as con cdrom e dvdrom..

----------

## devilheart

crea il file 

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-ntfs-3g-policy.fdi
```

 e scrivici dentro

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<!-- mount ntfs volume with the ntfs-3g driver to enable write support -->

    <device>

        <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

            <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="true">

                <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=</append>

            </match>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

poi riavvia il demone di hal e prova a collegare il disco

----------

## Apetrini

Ammetto di non aver letto tutto il thread con attenzione, però volevo specificare che hal non gestisce le partizioni che sono inserite nel fstab.

Almeno sul mio sistema è cosi. Se vuoi che hal faccia il lavoro per te togli le righe nel fstab che gestiscono la cosa.

Ti ripeto, sul mio sistema è cosi, poi non mi sono letto la documentazione di hal. In pratica se qualcosa è gia definito nel fstab, viene gestito dal fstab e dalle opzioni che sono li, mentre se non è definito nel fstab, hal tenta di occuparsi del dispositivo.

E comuqnue, con questo sistema non ottengo un vero automount, bensi il sistema mi domanda se voglio montarlo/aprirlo. Sotto kde4 compare in "Devices recentrly plugged in" e sotto kde3 viene fuori una finestra tipo "Nuovo dispositivo di memorizzazione etc..." e anche l'icona sul desktop.

P.s. giusto per la cronaca, quando hal mi gestisce automaticamente i device li monta in qualcosa tipo /media/nome ...

----------

## 5800

Tutto corretto ciò che dici Apetrini...  :Smile: 

Io al momento ho una riga in fstab solo perchè non va con hal e devo comunque usare il dispositivo... Quando faccio test per vedere se funziona o meno hal commento la riga in fstab..  :Smile: 

Ora provo devil...

EDIT: Niente da fare...

----------

## devilheart

ritiro ciò che ho detto: quella modifica è già presente in /etc/hal/fdi/policy

usi gnome? versione?

----------

## 5800

Avevo provato infatti a spostarla anche sotto /etc ma niente da fare..

Si uso gnome versione 2.24..

----------

